# Ptsb staff/tracker rate



## Phil Quinlan (15 Jan 2017)

Took out a mortgage on a new house with my brother in 2006. We were offered 2 mortgages on the property; two thirds at the staff fixed rate of 3% and a third at tracker rate. 

I bought him out with my wife a few years later and staff rate portion changed to ptsb variable rate without any offer of a tracker.

Am I clutching at straws or have I a case for being offered a tracker on the old staff rate? All advice appreciated.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2017)

This is not clear at all.

Did you lose a tracker? 

If you didn't lose a tracker, you have no right to claim one.

Brendan


----------



## Phil Quinlan (15 Jan 2017)

Sorry Brendan. My brother worked with ptsb and seemingly this was the way they did it. Two mortgages on the one property. The larger portion was a fixed 3% staff rate and the smaller portion was on a tracker rate. When we bought him out we were automatically changed from the fixed rate to a variable.The smaller tracker portion remained the same.

So we have no right to try and claim a tracker when we were moved by ptsb to their variable? Thanks


----------

